

America’s Next Spaceship: Designed to go where no man has gone before - dnetesn
http://www.airspacemag.com/space/americas-next-spaceship-180952126/?all

======
mrfusion
Is there enough information available to make a mockup for the oculus rift?

I'd love to get a sense of how much space there is inside.

